# Employment



## Saleem1982 (Oct 2, 2017)

Good Afternoon members...

I have few questions if there any answers 

1- interviewed by Adnoc group on JUNE 2017...
2- job offer on JULY 2017...
3- As per HR officer update ( Security check Approved ) on August ...
4- management approval still under process (almost more than 40 days now ) 
last, follow-up (still under process) 

is the final step normal or what? pls advise


----------



## spinario (Oct 21, 2017)

Yes, unfortunately normal. Feel free to write your contact and politely follow up asking where you are in their process. A soft reminder doesn't hurt.


----------

